# Big event in Davis, Calif on Sunday, October 11!



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

American Maltese Association Rescue will be participating in this big event this weekend. There will be lots of activities, and my foster dog, Miracle, may be there, showing off her new hairdo!

Here's a link to AMAR's facebook page where you can read more about it! https://www.facebook.com/americanma...1439679307010/826408227476815/?type=3&theater


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

mss said:


> American Maltese Association Rescue will be participating in this big event this weekend. There will be lots of activities, and my foster dog, Miracle, may be there, showing off her new hairdo!
> 
> Here's a link to AMAR's facebook page where you can read more about it! https://www.facebook.com/americanma...1439679307010/826408227476815/?type=3&theater


Wish we could go--it's too far of a drive!!!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It is far--maybe someday there will be an event halfway between! It would be wonderful to see more SM members participating. 

Here's a "teaser" -- Miracle who is medically cleared and has been recently groomed. :wub:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

mss said:


> It is far--maybe someday there will be an event halfway between! It would be wonderful to see more SM members participating.
> 
> Here's a "teaser" -- Miracle who is medically cleared and has been recently groomed. :wub:


That would be great!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Here's some of the info I've just received about the latest planned activities (besides meeting AMAR people and pets  ):



> Kids Activities: We will be offering face painting, an animal Photo Booth, crafts (e.g. making “adopt me” bandanas for the adoptable dogs), and coloring.
> 
> ...
> Demonstrations:
> ...


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting about this Margaret. Hope your foster girl Miracle is able to stay and not get nervous.
Have you posted her on this group?? 
Pictures??


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi, Edie! I went but only for the last couple of hours. This was Miracle's first time out in a public setting, other than going to the vet and to the groomer! But once there, she was cuddled and admired so much by the other ladies that I need not have worried! And she was quiet and happy on the way home! 

It was so nice meeting other AMAR people and showing off our dogs! Vibes that there will be some applications! 

Miracle is on the AMAR website and on Petfinder now!

I took some pictures but I'm not sure how well some of them turned out, due to my poor skills. But I'll show you the ones that look good.  
'


----------

